# Help! error



## Joker-Hsiang (Jul 26, 2013)

Hi, I have a problem.. When I install FreeBSD 9.1 (amd64) I get:

```
READ(10) CDB:28 0 0 5 5b 1 d 0 0 1 0
CAM Status:SCSI Status Error
SCSI Status: Check condition
SCSI sense: MEDIUM ERROR asc:10,90(Vendor Specific ASCQ)
Command specific Info 0x80
Error 5: Retries exhausted
```
Can anyone help me?

Hard disk is a Western Digital SATA3 1 TB, no RAID card.


----------



## ShelLuser (Jul 26, 2013)

When exactly does this error occur?

Can you actually reach the boot menu?  And if so; what happens if you try to use, for example, the 'safe mode' ?


----------



## Joker-Hsiang (Jul 26, 2013)

This is new hardware .

I starting install freebsd 9.1 x64  

I'm enter  
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





and I'm enter 1Boot

running before appear question msg

This is new hardware

I'm first install when I'm starting 

I'm enter this 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




and I chose 1Boot

and then appear my question msg

This is my hard list

CPU Intel core G1620

MB ASUS P8H77-I

HDD WD ITB *2 

INTEL NET CARD 1000

ASUS CD/DVD

8G RAM *2 transcend

I'm not in safe mood 

bios set general

I already used mfsBSD and code

then I'm take picture





























I already try mfsBSD, and code, and then take picture





























I'm try it, and take picture





























I already try it, mfsBSD and then take picture




































I take picture

http://postimg.org/gallery/4b3i52f4/ac7da9e4/

I'm installing from cd (freebsd 9.1 release amd64 disc1)

not safe mode

I'm running 1/BOOT and then appear that msg

my hardware list

CPU Intel core G1620

MB ASUS P8H77-I

MEMORY TRANSCEND *2 D1333

HDD WD 1TB*2 BLUE

NETCARD INTEL930 1000


----------



## wblock@ (Jul 26, 2013)

The error message is too short to tell.  It could be from the CD drive.

Are you installing from a CD or memory stick?


----------



## wblock@ (Jul 26, 2013)

I would suggest booting from an mfsBSD memory stick or CD and running `# smartctl -a /dev/ada0 | less -S`.  Check for reallocated sector count greater than zero or error messages at the bottom of the page.  Then repeat that for the second drive.  If no errors are found, run the SMART long test: `# smartctl -t long /dev/ada0` and `# smartctl -t long /dev/ada1`.  Wait for the tests to finish, then check for errors.


----------



## Joker-Hsiang (Jul 27, 2013)

msg picture in #3

I'm use mfsBSD
There is a picture of the message in post #3. I'm using mfsBSD.


----------



## Joker-Hsiang (Jul 27, 2013)

I guess cd/dvd driver, Can't support?  atapi?  H-L Gh40L

or my cd disable?

I guess my (ATAPI) CD/DVD driver is not supported. It's an H-L Gh40L. Or maybe my CD has been disabled.


----------



## Joker-Hsiang (Jul 27, 2013)

*already solved*

Thanks a lot. I already solved the question.


----------

